

Linux developers considering On-screen QR codes for kernel panics - ulam2
http://slashdot.org/story/200371

======
olgeni
Did anything bad happen to proper kernel dumps?

~~~
ulam2
I think they are difficult to read. It would be nice see it link directly on
kernel.org though.

